# They love mist shower<3



## moonlightlover (Apr 27, 2012)

Malu and Toki enjoyed their mist shower this morning. How they opened up their wings and was moving like an airplane going right and left was waaaaay too cute!! It brought a big smile on my face


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

Now that's just too cute! !!


----------



## moonlightlover (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you AMom2011!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aren't bathing birds just the cutest? I love that last picture with the open beak, too adorable


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

makes me smile, sooo cuuuuute


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

So cute! I love wet tiels.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are cute


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

They are absolutely adorable!


----------



## moonlightlover (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you all!! They enjoyed their mist shower today again


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

I love it when they do the bath dance. It's so cute!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

It absolutely melts your hard so adorable.


----------



## moonlightlover (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you both! The bath dance is the cutest thing ever!!


----------



## sasha2334829 (May 9, 2012)

They are too cute.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Theyre adorable X x


----------

